# M3, Worthwhile Upgrades???



## BMWs4U (Aug 26, 2003)

My M3 will be arriving in October. Does anyone have any suggestions as to what upgrades are worth it. Is there a good chip out there that removes the speed limiter? Should I just leave my M3 stock?

THANK YOU, 
TITU (T2)


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

High Performance Driving School. I can GUARANTEE you that unless you're already club racing or racing professionally, you will NOT be able to take advantage of all of the M3's potentials.

Even the best of the "street" drivers can probably only wring out ~50% of what the M3 is capable of. Why waste $$$ on mods when you barely know how to drive the car properly?


----------



## BMWs4U (Aug 26, 2003)

Any recommendations on where to go for racing classes?? Thanks for your honest input, see you on the track some day.


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

First place I'd look is BMWCCA. Safe, well organized and gives you a good opportunity to "learn" properly without picking up bad habits. There are a lot of local BMWCCA instructors hanging out at the "Motorsports" forum.

Also, try the ///M performance school offered by BMW. A little bit more pricey but you don't drive your own car, you drive E46 M3s supplied by BMW. And you don't get to experience various tracks but also worth every penny.

Then there's the Skip Barbar/Derek Daly type racing schools, where you're given a spec Dodge or spec Neon to flogg around for a weekend.

After a few schools I'll bet you'll be able to wring out more out of the M3. At that point, it makes more sense to mod since proportionally, you'd be getting MORE out of each mod and you'll be much better equipped to deal with the power the M3 brings.


----------



## SpaceMonkey (Mar 13, 2002)

I agree with HACK 100%. 

I don't own an ///M, but I would love to do an M school at the Performance Center in SC. It's an awesome location, and they have great instructors. Just too much $$$ for me right now (and in the near future). 

That being said, our local BMWCCA chapter has great events. I'm sure most chapters do. :thumbup:


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

LOTS of good schools out there.

My recommendation is to start with a good commerical school. Barber, Daly, Roos, Bondurant, etc. The M School is good, but I think that thte 2 day Perforamnce Center Car Cotnrol Clinic is a better deal. Not M cars, but some very good exercises.

Then BMW CCA or commerical track days to practice what you have learned.

My personal favorite of all the schools out there is the Roos Racing (www.racenow.com) 2 day Highway Precision Driving Course. Best bang for the buck. Te stuff they teach is aimed at street driving, but directly moves you into any racing school you will take. Nice blend of car control, braking, and lines.


----------



## Zam (Jun 15, 2003)

Why not just start taking her out to the local SCCA? On the money you would have spent at the school you could buy some decent track tires, helmet, racing harness, or suspension. I was a little apprehensive at first, but the folks that attend these events are extremely friendly and helpful(vs the quarter mile track sh!t talkers).


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

My recommendation is to start with one of the numerous commerical schools first. I have personally done Derek Daly, Skip Barber and Roos Racing. They all have their good and bad points, but they are all very good.

The difference versus BMW CCA schools (which have lots of very good points also) is the specific ciriculum with audio visual, specific exercieses other than lapping to develop certain track skills. And professional instructors.

Then do BMW CCA schools, where there is lots of lapping, some very good (and some not so great) instructors.


----------



## SGSMGM3 (Jun 18, 2002)

The new shark chip removes the top limiter. And Dinan has a chip that raises the redline to 8150 and removes the top limiter. But I don't think you will see a huge improvement on these chips.


----------



## Skrill (Feb 6, 2003)

SGSMGM3 said:


> The new shark chip removes the top limiter. And Dinan has a chip that raises the redline to 8150 and removes the top limiter. But I don't think you will see a huge improvement on these chips.


Why would you ever want to raise the redline?


----------

